

Move over Samsung Galaxy S3, here comes Xiaomi M2 at $320 - jemeshsu
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM5Njg0Mzg4.html

======
jemeshsu
The first Xiaomi phone makes the company billion dollars and lots of fans in
China. The second phone Xiaomi M2 will be released soon. Android 4.1, 4.3 inch
1280x720 342PPI screen, 8MB f2.0 1080p camera, 2GB memory, HSPA+.

